# Pune Fall Open 2014



## PJKCuber (Jun 21, 2014)

Hey fellow cubers, how are you? My name is Prathamesh Kulkarni. I created this post in order to share my experience at the Pune Fall Open. 
It was my 1st competition and my results were
3x3 : 29.90	29.91	30.81	25.69	23.36	28.50	23.36
2x2: 8.69 20.85 10.41 DNF	24.00 18.42
Ok I guess, it was normal, except for 2x2. 2 1st layer fails resulted in 20+ solves.
I got to see super fast Dharmesh Shahu break the national record average for 3x3 with a 9.83 Average.I also got to see Dhanayush Raninga's 12 second colour neutral solves. When I did my first solve, my fingers were shaking and I was super nervous. But then again since I am also CN, I got some easy crosses. I have recorded my solves. I will upload some tommorrow.


----------

